# I was " normal " for 2 years, now i'm suddenly back.



## swe1995 (Aug 31, 2014)

hello


----------



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

Why the heck would u do drugs again after getting out 
You know we all here how it goes.. No one can really give you answers but yourself..you get what you focus on.
Some will say process you're emotions and memories that you are suppressing,, some will say exercise some will say socialize, meditate ...
And the people that do recover don't ever really know how to explain their process...everyone wants 3 steps to be rich or happy but this is another thing that we all deep inside know it doesn't work like that...Trying to get validation from others here doesnt help either


----------



## Paradise92 (Aug 26, 2014)

tell me your email friend


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2014)

I triggered depersonalization again after several years as well. I would recommend doing what worked before, and not bothering to obsess over whether it will work again or not. That was my mistake, and I ended up prolonging it.


----------



## clockwork8 (May 9, 2013)

Is there any reason why you do not have access to benzodiazepines? If you have panic attacks certainly you would be able to get a prescription for them? Perhaps not though. I don't know exactly how I can relate to you, but I first experienced DP/DR from taking DXM. That was around january of 2013. After a few months I also recovered, maybe last summer I was feeling fine. Now I have symptoms occasionally (rarely), but I do get panic attacks sometimes too. I went for about a year without them, then suddenly for the last 1-2 months I've had them more often. But I'm improving. 

Well anyway, here are some suggestions:

> If you do psychedelic or stimulant drugs again, make sure you have benzodiazepines with you so you can take them in case you get a panic attack.

> Try not to think about dp/dr and search for symptoms and stories online. The more you do this the more it will be something you're always aware of.

> Exercise and meditate often if these things appeal to you. For me, exercise makes imy anxiety worse for the first week or so... but after doing it consistently for a few weeks it really helps.

> Try to go out and do stuff during the day, like go hiking at a park or go out to a restaurant you like or something. It doesn't matter what it is. Ask someone to go with you and talk. Doing more "extraverted" activities helps a lot for me too.

You are not going to become permanently in a DP/DR state. You recovered before and can do it again. 

I think though, that something you should consider, is that this state is not caused by the drugs directly... the drugs just intensity and expose feelings and memories and emotions you have had already. I'm not saying you should or shouldn't take them, if you always get dp/dr maybe you shouldn't take them. But what I'm saying is you should try to examine your unconscious, try to figure out what exactly is causing your anxiety, and try to solve it, or at least identify what it is. It seems to me that your symptoms are a result of anxiety. I mean you even said that after the LSD trip you had a panic attack and started thinking about all the times you feel you haven't treated your friends and family well. Then you got DP afterwards. That sounds like you just have a lot of suppressed or unconscious anxiety that you must examine more, and try to figure out the root cause and confront it.

Not sure what else to say right now.


----------



## swe1995 (Aug 31, 2014)

Selig said:


> I triggered depersonalization again after several years as well. I would recommend doing what worked before, and not bothering to obsess over whether it will work again or not. That was my mistake, and I ended up prolonging it.


Yes, I think i am in that state also, where I obsess and thing's get worse, but that's a typical symptom of dp.


----------



## swe1995 (Aug 31, 2014)

clockwork8 said:


> Is there any reason why you do not have access to benzodiazepines? If you have panic attacks certainly you would be able to get a prescription for them? Perhaps not though. I don't know exactly how I can relate to you, but I first experienced DP/DR from taking DXM. That was around january of 2013. After a few months I also recovered, maybe last summer I was feeling fine. Now I have symptoms occasionally (rarely), but I do get panic attacks sometimes too. I went for about a year without them, then suddenly for the last 1-2 months I've had them more often. But I'm improving.
> 
> Well anyway, here are some suggestions:
> 
> ...


There isn't really any reason except it's hard to get prescriptions of them here in Sweden, so i haven't talked with my doctor about it because i'm worried they will classify me as a drug abuser if i tell them my story. I think I could get them if I say i get daily panic attacks and high anxiety

( without talking about drugs ).

I will probably talk to a doctor next week and see if I can get some Clonazepam.

Anyways thanks for your answer, it helped me


----------



## swe1995 (Aug 31, 2014)

mana_war said:


> *Why the heck would u do drugs again after getting out*
> You know we all here how it goes.. No one can really give you answers but yourself..you get what you focus on.
> Some will say process you're emotions and memories that you are suppressing,, some will say exercise some will say socialize, meditate ...
> And the people that do recover don't ever really know how to explain their process...everyone wants 3 steps to be rich or happy but this is another thing that we all deep inside know it doesn't work like that...Trying to get validation from others here doesnt help either


I never thought that I would experience DP/DR after 2 years of nothing


----------



## Praise the Dawning (Nov 10, 2014)

Why would you do LSD after having a bad reaction to spice? That is literally the worst thing that you could possibly do.


----------

